# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Whey (Stacker2)

## Universal

Xρησιμοποιω αυτη την whey,γευση βανίλλια.
Καλη σαν γευση και διαλυτότητα,ευπεμπτη μπορώ να πω.
Μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι μετά την καταποση μου αφησε μια πικρίλα,εχει τυχει σε καποιον;Υπάτχει περιπτωση να ειναι κατι από τις πρόσθετες ουσίες;Μου συνεβη 2 φορες και πιθανολογώ ότι ειναι από την whey,

----------


## pavlito10

κανεις που να εχει δοκιμασει την συγκεκριμενη???
γιατι εχει πολυ καλη τιμη...

----------


## Polyneikos

> κανεις που να εχει δοκιμασει την συγκεκριμενη???
> γιατι εχει πολυ καλη τιμη...


Παρτην να μας πεις και εμας  :03. Thumb up: 
Προσωπικά αυτη την εταιρια την εχω συνδυάσει μονο με λιποδιαλύτες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Konstantinos5

Την έχω δοκιμάσει σε βανίλια και φράουλα (δεν είμαι φαν της σοκολάτας γενικός για να σου πώ) και είναι από τις πιο νόστιμες και ευκολοδιάλυτες πρωτεϊνες που έχω δοκιμάσει. Καθόλου φουσκώματα και αέρια. Γενικά πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος και σχετικά καλή τιμή.

----------


## Deest

Την έχει πάρει κανείς?(αν και πρωτεΐνη δεν είναι και κάτι το διαφορετικοί κουβέντα να γίνετε)

----------


## Char Aznable

Προσφατα την πηρα..απο γευση μου αρεσε πολυ (σοκολατα).
Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι παντα μου αφηνει σβολους,οσο καλα και να την χτυπησω.(τη συνδιαζω με νερο παντα)

Τα συστατικα της,απ' οσο φαινονται σε αυτα που γραφει δηλαδη,ειναι καλη.

Γευση 10/10
Διαλυτοτητα 6,5/10

Λεω να την τιμησω και την επομενη φορα.  :01. Razz: 


(Εαν δεν επιτρεπετε να κανω ποστ λογο του παλιου τοπικ,διαγραφτε την απαντηση μου)

----------


## Redbul

Ισχύει ότι είναι καλύτερη από την ON; Ρωτάω γιατί αυτό υποστήριζε ο πωλητής σε ένα μαγαζί συμπληρωμάτων.

----------


## Esse

Οσο και να εψαξα...καλη τιμη δεν βρηκα πουθενα.Για σχεδον 1kg που ειναι ....εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι ακριβη  :01. Wink:

----------


## Redbul

Αν απευθύνεσαι σ' εμένα, δε ρωτάω για την τιμή.

----------


## Esse

> κανεις που να εχει δοκιμασει την συγκεκριμενη???
> *γιατι εχει πολυ καλη τιμη*...





> Την έχω δοκιμάσει σε βανίλια και φράουλα (δεν είμαι φαν της σοκολάτας γενικός για να σου πώ) και είναι από τις πιο νόστιμες και ευκολοδιάλυτες πρωτεϊνες που έχω δοκιμάσει. Καθόλου φουσκώματα και αέρια. Γενικά πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος *και σχετικά καλή τιμή*.


Redbul...δε γραφουμε μονο εσυ κι εγω εδω..

----------


## Redbul

Ok, my bad.
Τι λέτε, είναι η καλύτερη πρωτεϊνη αυτή τη στιγμή στην αγορά η συγκεκριμένη;

----------


## cuntface

> Ok, my bad.
> Τι λέτε, είναι η καλύτερη πρωτεϊνη αυτή τη στιγμή στην αγορά η συγκεκριμένη;


Η ποιο ακριβη ισως η καλυτερη οχι  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Redbul

> Η ποιο ακριβη ισως η καλυτερη οχι


Γιατί το λες ότι δεν είναι η καλύτερη; Τεκμηρίωσέ το, αν θες.

----------


## cuntface

> Γιατί το λες ότι δεν είναι η καλύτερη; Τεκμηρίωσέ το, αν θες.


εφοσον εσυ πρωτο ειπες οτι ειναι η καλυτερη με τι κριτιρια το λες αυτο? ολες οι  WHEY πανω κατο ιδιες ειναι  δν εχει κατι ιδιετερο εγω αυτην την περιοδο χρησιμοποιο την ultragen whey protein (sci-max)  τσεκαρε την αν θες και οτι γευση εχει ειναι ΦΥΣΙΚΗ οχι περιεργα πραγματακια.  να φανταστης ο πορτογαλος που θεωρηται φθηνο μαγαζι την εχει 60 τα 2κγ  ουτε καν 2.2  ε οχι φιλε μου με 60 μπορω να παρω 1 whey Κρεατινη και BCCA και ισως και κατι αλλο κανεις δν μπορει να πει οτι ''αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη whey'' peace  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Redbul

Φίλε, δεν έκανα δήλωση, αλλά ερώτηση. Ο καταστηματάρχης ισχυριζόταν ότι είναι κορυφή και επέμενε να την προτιμήσω (μάλλον γιατί είχε να κερδίσει περισσότερα), οπότε ρώτησα εδώ μέσα για να το επιβεβαιώσω. Τώρα τα κριτήρια ίσως είναι η ποιότητα των συστατικών. Όπως πχ ένα αυθεντικό μήλο δεν έχει την ίδια ποιοτική αξία με ένα μήλο που έχει καλλιεργηθεί με φάρμακα, παρόλο που και τα δύο προέρχονται από τη μηλιά.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Ισχύει ότι είναι καλύτερη από την ON; Ρωτάω γιατί αυτό υποστήριζε ο πωλητής σε ένα μαγαζί συμπληρωμάτων.


Το πρώτο κριτήριο πρέπει να είναι τα συστατικά σύμφωνα με την ετικέτα. Αν δεις η συγκεκριμένη περιέχει isolate, concetrate και πεπτιδια whey, όπως ακριβώς και αυτή της ΟΝ.
Από 'κει και πέρα τα υπόλοιπα μακροσυστατικά, να μην έχει δηλαδή πολύ παραπάνω υδατάνθρακα ή λιπαρά. Ή κάποια πρόσθετα που ενοχλούν μερικούς, όπως το xanthan gum που έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές στο φορουμ..
Έπειτα η αξιοπιστία της εταιρίας και τέλος η γεύση/διαλυτότητα από review χρηστών.

Ο εκάστοτε πωλητής θα σου πουλήσει αυτό απ' το οποίο παίρνει μεγαλύτερη προμήθεια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Char Aznable

Ενταξει,δεν νομιζω και κορυφη.Οπως και στο παραπανω ποστ,πανω κατω ιδιες ειναι οι πρωτεινες.
Ισχυει οτι ειναι λιγο ακριβη.Αυτο που μου ειπε εμενα ο καταστηματαρχης,οτι εχει πολυ ωραια γευση,ισχυει.Οντως μου αρεσε αρκετα σαν γευση,απλα με χαλανε οι μικροι σβολοι που αφηνει.

----------


## cuntface

o καθενας αμα ειχε ενα μαγαζι της ιδιες μπαρουφες θα λεγε για να πουληση ρε παιδια νταξει

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Από πότε η stacker ειδικεύεται στις πρωτεΐνες ορού γάλακτος???
Υπάρχουν άπειρες πολύ πιο καλές!
Syntrax,sci mx,on,daymatize,sci tec και πολλές πολλές άλλες που για να μην βγω εκτός θέματος δεν θα τις αναφερο.
Ο οποιοσδήποτε καταστηματάρχης θα πουλούσε τις πρωτεΐνες του για μέλι και ας μην είναι...
Περισσότερο ψάξιμο λοιπόν γιατί τα λεφτά μας μόνο για πέταμα δεν είναι.
Πάντα φιλικά!

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## AlexakisKon

η γευση ειναι σιγουρα στα θετικα της, πηρα σοκολατα και ειναι σαν να πινω μιλκο
βεβαια ειναι αρκετα ακριβη

----------


## kazabubu

Καλησπέρα πηρα για δοκιμη μια μικρη συσκευασια.
Γευση σοκολατα  8/10
Διαλυτότητα       9/10
Αρκετα ποιοτικο προιον και πολυ ελαφρυα στο στομαχι.
Κατα τα αλλα σχετικα ακριβη.

----------


## Chaz

Γεύση(σοκολάτα) πολύ ωραία. Ειδικά με γάλα. Μάλλον η καλύτερη απ'όσες έχω δοκιμάσει σε θέμα γεύσης.
Διαλυτότητα θα λέγα κάτω του μετρίου.. Δυο σκουπ έπρεπε να τα χτυπάω κανα δεκάλεπτο στο σέηκερ..


Εν ολίγοις ωραία γεύση, κακή διαλυτότητα.

----------


## Anithos

ετσι ειναι ,ωραια σαν γευση και πηγες πρωτεινες θα ελεγα ,αλλα εχει ενα θεματακι με την διαλυτοτητα,λιγο καλυτερη θα επρεπε να ηταν για τα λεφτα της.

----------


## just chris

ουτε καν 5 λιβρες κ εχει στον πορτο 60 ευρω.με την καμια ομως....

----------


## Anithos

τι βρισκεις 48 ευρω απο ελλαδα.

----------


## ska

Την δοκιμασα σε σοκολατα και cookies.Απο θεμα γευσης ειναι καλη,απο διαλυτοτητα ομως πολυ μετρια...αφηνει κομματακια

----------


## alexv13

Καλημερα σας

Μαζι με την εγγραφη μου στο γυμναστηριο αποφασισα να ξεκινησω να παιρνω και για πρωτη φορα πρωτεινη. Ειμαι 18 χρονων 1.90 75 κιλα....Θα ηθελα καταρχας την αποψη σας για το συγκεκριμενο προιον αν εχετε ακουσει κανα review. Επίσης ποια θα ηταν μια σωστη δοσολογια? εγω σκεφτηκα να παιρνω ενα scoop καθε βραδυ και ενα μετα το γυμναστηριο οποτε παω(3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα).



**** Χρησημοποιούμε την αναζήτηση πριν ανοίξουμε νέο θέμα,mods team ****

----------


## jacksonas

Διάβασα το θέμα και αναφέρετε ότι είναι ακριβή... τη βρήκα σε ένα κατάστημα στο internet 39.90 € τα 2 κιλά. ίσως μπερδεύτηκαν, ίσως την έχουν σε προσφορά. 
Αξίζει?

----------


## raiden

Εννοειται οτι αξιζει φιλε σ αυτα τα χρηματα , απλα προσεχε απο που αγοραζεις γιατι κυκλοφορουν και μαιμουδιτσες  :01. Smile:  Δες και ημερομηνια ληξης και ζητα να σου δείξουν και την γνωστοποίηση απο Ε.Ο.Φ
Η συγκεκριμένη εχει παρει γνωστοποιηση γιατι την ειχα παρει στο παρελθον και εφερε ταμπελακι με τον αριθμο .

----------


## Nive

Μιας και τελείωσα την πρώτη 2κιλη σακούλα (αγόρασα και δεύτερη) ας γράψω και`γω για την stacker2 100%whey. 

Γεύση σοκολάτα ίσως η καλύτερη που έχω δοκιμάσει. 
Την λάμβανα 1,5το πρωί-1,5 μετά την προπόνηση και 1,5 το βράδυ με γάλα (απλά φοβερή με το γάλα  :02. Shock: ) 

Γεύση 10/10 και μάλιστα μόνο με 1gr ζάχαρης...  :02. Welcome: 
Διαλυτότητα 10/10 (απορώ με τα παιδιά από πάνω που έγραψαν πως δεν διαλυόταν καλά...αν την πήραν από εξωτερικό παίζει να ήταν και μούφα, εγώ την αγόρασα από XTR stores για να είμαι σίγουρος, είχα βρει προσφορά από εξωτερικό αλλά δεν ξαναπαίρνω γιατί την πάτησα με αμινοξέα της MP που όσο και αν το χτυπούσα είχε σβόλους----άρα αλεύρι)
0 φουσκώματα στο στομάχι
0 καούρες και ρεψίματα. 

Την προτεινω ανεπιφύλακτα!!

----------


## beefmeup

καποια ποστ μεταφεθηκαν >εδω<

----------


## Nive

1g ζάχαρης και είναι αρκετά γλυκιά...αυτό είναι κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση και ξέχασα να το αναφέρω.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Σας παρουσιάζουμε τη νέα συσκευσία των 454gr (1lb)


Σε 7 γεύσεις, η μία καλύτερη από την άλλη… είναι ήδη διαθέσιμη στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.

----------


## Source Of Energy

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω δοκιμάσει και ξεχωρίζω τις γεύσεις cookies+ stracciatela..!Απλά δεν παίζονται....

----------


## Nive

Καλα...παρε και σοκολατα να δακρυσεις!!! 
Μαλλον ολες οι γευσεις σκοτωνουν!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Προστέθηκε μια στο stack για δοκιμη σε stracciatela...Τώρα που ειμαι clean στη διατροφή θα μου φανει χρησιμη αρκετα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πρωτη φορα δοκιμασα πρωτεινη της εταιρειας :03. Thumb up:  κ ηταν ευχαριστη εκπληξη. Σε γευση βανιλια που μου αρεσει ειχε τελεια γευση κ ομογενοποιημενη υφη.
Χωρις να εχει ιδιαιτερα γλυκια γευση ,στο τελος του ποτηριου εμεινε λιγο γλυκαντικη ουσια.  Καλο αυτο αφου ολα τα αλλα χαρακτηρηστικα ηταν πολυ καλα ,αμα θελεις δεν το πινεις αυτο το ελαχιστο κατακαθι κ μια χαρα!

----------


## beefmeup

δοκιμασα κ εγω την γευση βανιλια που αναφερει ο Χρηστος απο πανω..
βασικα οπως τα γραφει ειναι, κ ηταν κ ευπεπτη χωρις φουσκωματα κλπ...δεν προσεξα ομως στο τελος, αν αφηνει κατι σε κατακαθι, μου φανηκε οτι διαλυθηκε τελειως κ δεν αφησε υπολειμματα στο ποτηρι....θα δοκιμασω κ την σοκολατα να δω πως ειναι.

----------


## vagdim

Δοκίμασα τη νέα γεύση σε πορτοκάλι και είναι πολύ καλή.
Προσωπικά χρειαζόμουν μία αλλαγή από τις πιο κλασικές γεύσεις.

----------


## beefmeup

οντως η γευση προτοκαλι ειναι πολυ καλη..
ελαφρια, γλυκια οσο πρεπει, με μια ελαφρια κρεμωδη υφη, κ πολυ δροσιστικη για το καλοκαιρι..το βασικοτερο ειναι ευπεπτη, χωρις να προκαλει φουσκωματα κλπ, κ εχει αριστη διαλυτοτητα :03. Thumb up:

----------

